# Thanks



## Fishface (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I've been working with wood for 20 years, on and off, since school days.

Until reading the safety articles (and seeing bad injuries) in THIS forum I've been reasonably careful, but this is like a "reminder brick" to the head. 

"Reasonably careful" is not good enough!

I guess one of the most important things no-one has taught me yet is to figure out where my fingers go when things go wrong. (And I go cold thinking about what I have gotten away with - even always being "careful".) This is now a red flashing light when I set up a machine.

Many thanks guys. This stuff ought to be compulsory reading. 

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yep, Kevin.. The "where will this wood go if it were to catch and where do I want to stand" and "where do I put my fingers so if something goes wrong it pushes them *away* from the bit" never hurt! ..or at least don't hurt as bad


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah I have to admit I make this a catg a weekly check if not daily because it really does keep my mind on safety specially the pictures because they flash in my head when I go to use the tool the person was using at the time of the accident I do think if it wasnt for this section I might not have all 10 by now to be honest.


----------

